# Spurs Contact NBA On Barbosa



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO -- In a playoff series already filled with physical play, the San Antonio Spurs are claiming one player from the rival Phoenix Suns should be disciplined for actions in the third quarter of Tuesday evening's Game 2 victory.
> 
> KSAT 12 Sports has learned the Spurs have contacted league officials regarding a play involving Suns guard Leandro Barbosa and Spurs guard Manu Ginobili, and have asked for Barbosa to be suspended.
> 
> With 1:42 remaining in the quarter, Ginobili and Barbosa bacame tangled up while going for a rebound and fell to the floor. According to sources in the organization, Spurs officials contacted the league to complain about Barbosa hitting Ginobili in the face with an open hand, then slamming his head on the court.


http://www.ksat.com/sports/15986549/detail.html

Apparently the league took no action (says somewhere).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...um excuse me...excuse me..could you suspended a player from the other team...thanks

Pop is losing his mind


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

the Spurs should be the last team to be complaining about dirty play. they've have practically made it their bread-n-butter, taking into account Bruce Bowen and all of their flopping.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Especially considering the fact that they were both making a play for the rebound at the time, that seems like a gigantic waste of time.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

any video on this so we can see?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yw9evVVnZ2g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yw9evVVnZ2g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

bunch of bull****


----------

